# "Homer's Odyssey" FABULOUS book!



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

"Homer's Odyssey" ... _A Fearless Feline Tale, or How I Learned About Love and Life with a Blind Wonder Cat_
by Gwen Cooper

I'll start reading it in about a week...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: I bought a cat book today...*

Sounds like a good book. Are you finishing up another book in the meantime?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: I bought a cat book today...*

Yes, I started a Young Adult novel a few days ago and just today I picked up parts two and three...so I don't know if I'll get fully sucked into that story and read 1-2-3 or break it up with a book in between the trilogy. I also bought a RitaMae/SneakyPie Brown book and a Kathleen Woodiwiss.
*sigh* I love having new books lined up to read through...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: I bought a cat book today...*

I used to be like that. I'd *have* to have another book ready.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: I bought a cat book today...*

Sigh, the joy of a line-up of unread books.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: I bought a cat book today...*

I *am* like that. I will get anxious if I don't have anything to read. I keep all of the books I enjoy and re-read them, though with each reading I need to let more time pass before I read it again because I need more and more time to forget about the book so I can enjoy reading it again. I will inter-mix older books with new books, to prolong the "new" stories. I wish I had a room I could turn into a specific "library" for storing my books and having easy access to them.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: I bought a cat book today...*

I also like to have a lineup ready even though I get most of my books from the library. When I am not yet done will all I have borrowed I go back to get more. 

The books I enjoy most I usually purchase in hardback so I can enjoy them over and over and they won't get so beat.

"Homer's Odyssey" sounds like it will be pretty good, Heidi. Please let us know.


----------



## Zachariah Atteberry (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: I bought a cat book today...*

Homer's Odyssey, i have heard good things about this book - and i have read parts of it off the internet, i might have to buy the full book as well seems like a good story =] , 

I use to have a lineup of books also as i loved to read, i hope you enjoy the book


----------



## TomBrooklyn (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: I bought a cat book today...*

That's nice. This is like a twitter thread.

I'm reading "It Doesn't Take a Hero" the autobiography of H. Norman S.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: I bought a cat book today...*

I'm reading, "The Dateless Wonder."

Oh.

Crap.

Nevermind. It's my diary.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: I bought a cat book today...*

I am LOVING this book! I'm only on page 65/283 and it is wonderful. It is like she is speaking to my soul with how she describes the ways her animals touch her life. I am constantly saying things like: Yes! I recognize that! Oh! You, too? That explains it perfectly! Wow, me, too! 
Great book.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: I bought a cat book today...*



marie73 said:


> I'm reading, "The Dateless Wonder."
> 
> Oh.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: 

Time to start a book thread methinks.


----------



## gus (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: I bought a cat book today...*



Leazie said:


> Sigh, the joy of a line-up of unread books.


"Joy"?! :? In my case, it's more like a torment, and a debt, and a "bugger!, I'm late!".

I'm stuck in most every book I have to read/am reading  

g


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Homer Odyssey is such a wonderful book. It meant a lot to me since Im fostering two blind kitties. My sister called me about it when the author was interviewed on NPR! I immediately went out and bought it. 

Im in the process of lending it to everyone here who wants to read it. Goes to my vet tech next! I put it on top of the kennel at our last adoption event for people to see. I want them to read the book and realize blind cats have full and happy lives.

Edited to add Homer has his own facebook page! In case your a fan of his take a look!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Homers-Odyssey-A-Fearless-Feline-Tale/109859678150


----------

